
Authentic Work - arikr
http://www.thebookoflife.org/authentic-work-2/
======
andreasgonewild
Word. The Book of Life, never heard of it; but we could use some emotional
intelligence in this mess. Comparing the kind of code I write when I'm free to
follow passion and intuition to the kind of software I used to be paid to
write tells the same story. I could barely force myself to cobble working
websites together when employed, but cut me some slack and magic comes out the
other end:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

